
Amazon Copying Allbirds - starpilot
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/9/19/20874818/amazon-allbirds-shoe-clone-copy-sneaker-206-collective-private-label
======
IronWolve
>Somewhat more perplexing are the reviews. Each one appears to have been
written by an Amazon Vine user, which are people Amazon invites into its
exclusive program based on their reviewing history. Those customers get free
products and are encouraged to write reviews about them, although they’re
contractually obligated to disclose that.

Interesting, that the amazon reviewers are not disclosing they are for-profit
reviewers.

